# Trippy netflix movies



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

I need some help fellow psychonauts! I want to take some acid tonight, but I might not have time to go to blockbuster. Are there any streamable trippy movies on netflix? Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 23, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I need some help fellow psychonauts! I want to take some acid tonight, but I might not have time to go to blockbuster. Are there any streamable trippy movies on netflix? Thanks and happy holidays!


http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Eraserhead/70034219?trkid=2361637#height1981


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Eraserhead/70034219?trkid=2361637#height1981


 Done it. Boring.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Alice-in-Wonderland/60031746

Never boring.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Alice-in-Wonderland/60031746
> 
> Never boring.


I watched that on acid like 15-20 years ago. Fun times.
As for Eraserhead, not recommended after a couch locking weed. You will fall asleep. 

Skinned Deep would be a good movie, but not stream-able on NF. Donnie Darko is always fun.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Alice in wonderland is my first choice. that's streamable? I can't access netflix here at work


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 23, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Alice in wonderland is my first choice. that's streamable? I can't access netflix here at work


It is not. The new one is though. And some other version from 1999 is too.


----------



## VER D (Apr 23, 2011)

fear and loathing ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

It seems as if the 1951 version is only available shipped as DVD.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahhh I was hoping for the original. I was unable to sit through fear and loathing when I tripped for my first time. If it is available to stream, ill watch it in its entirety.

Thanks for the suggestions. Now if I was only let go for the night to be able to begin my journey


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

_*This ONE ..... ?
*_Keeper ?_*


*_


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 23, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> _*This ONE ..... ?
> *_Keeper ?_*
> *_


Gotta love free stuff


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> _*This ONE ..... ?
> *_Keeper ?_*
> 
> 
> *_


 Not me Puffer. NP88. He needs it streamed to his TV.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahhh sorry ... I can't help you with NetFlix ... I only have download links !



Is Enter the Void on Netflix ?


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like ill be joining gonzo on his way to the crazy house this evening. The second movie, if we even watch another, is still up in the air.


I'm determined not to freak out and turn of Fear and Loathing this time around!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Where-the-Buffalo-Roam/1117032?strkid=1793674583_0_0&lnkctr=srchrd-sr&strackid=54b06d233c9d6dd1_0_srl&trkid=222336


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Not me Puffer. NP88. He needs it streamed to his TV.


Thank you Keeper for ironing out this CONFUSION !



And _*Where the Buffalo Roam*_ is a wicked flick ...... in concert with *Fear and Loathing .... *obviously ...
CRYPT pulls one out of his ass again !


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Thank you Keeper for ironing out this CONFUSION !


 You don't need to make light of it twice sir.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you sir .... I certainly know what I need tho !!
Where did I make light of it Twice ?
I am not even pointing but providing a link ... with KEEPER in tiny.










*BUT Your Wisdom is always Welcome !*


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the help. My buddies are on their way over now! Dropping any time now!

And puffer, I bookmarked your needle me this thread some time back for this day, so special thanks to you , too!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

Have a wicked trip MY friend !!
And Enjoy your evening !


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.netflix.com/Search?v1=Bringing Out the Dead&oq=bringing&ac_posn=3

ever seen this


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

here comes the smiles! Time to try and vape some homemade K2/spice


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Tell us at what time you dropped it and what times zone you're in. We'd love to follow your developments.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hidden420... you make complete sense now.....


----------



## NP88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dropped under tongue at 11. Stay tuned


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Dropped under tongue at 11. Stay tuned


 I'll try!


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think my friend was prepared for his experience ...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I don't think my friend was prepared for his experience ...


Why ?? .


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 24, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I don't think my friend was prepared for his experience ...


 Uh oh! Keep that guy under control! lol

I had a buddy trip with me once, bout 3 hours in he completely loses it. Screams some crazy nonsense rips off his shirt, and runs out of the house. We chase him out of course, and hes fuckin' gone! We get a call from his roomate in the morning, he found him asleep in the shed outside. Poor guy, must have been a 20 mile run, in questionable weather.

Here's to hoping its a 'fun' lack of preparation and not an actual problem!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe he needs a little of what I'm smoking on.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

He's not leaving the couch. He's gonzo's attorney in a lot of ways. I can't keep staring at this empty box to put in words....

Later


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Maybe he needs a little of what I'm smoking on.


 I think we all need a little of that ;D


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

And what's that? Can't tell on my cell phone screen


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 24, 2011)

NP88 said:


> He's not leaving the couch. He's gonzo's attorney in a lot of ways. I can't keep staring at this empty box to put in words....
> 
> Later


 hahaha! Love it!

Have a great trip man =D


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I might be peaking, but its a sober point in the film


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

That's good ol' Opium.


----------



## jethead (Apr 24, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I think I might be peaking, but its a sober point in the film


I don't think your peaking , it's only been 15 min. You probably just starting to get off.lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

It's actually been about 2-3 hours since he dropped.


----------



## jethead (Apr 24, 2011)

Yah, I just nticed. My bad


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

Where does the movie end!? I have cramps, but i think its from laughing so much. I might be coming down now.... time for another movie perhaps


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

I noticeably came down around 6hr. 5hr for you right now.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

Definitely coming down now


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

To summarize my acid thoughts, is hunter s Thompson both characters?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

NP88 said:


> To summarize my acid thoughts, is hunter s Thompson both characters?


 What characters are you talking about. Which film.


----------



## grow space (Apr 24, 2011)

oh shit you are boring....taking acid and watching movies, weeeheeeee....go out, look at the sky, day or night....thats like ziljontimes better than baking yourself with a tv....go into the forest , run naked or sum shit, be free, not be allowed to chain yourself to your tv !!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

grow space said:


> oh shit you are boring....taking acid and watching movies, weeeheeeee....go out, look at the sky, day or night....thats like ziljontimes better than baking yourself with a tv....go into the forest , run naked or sum shit, be free, not be allowed to chain yourself to your tv !!!!


 We're all trying to be LSD Lovers over here eh.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Depending on your taste. 

A good horror slice would come from the short film brought to you by an infamous Japenese Director, entitled "Imprint!" Its a Master of Horror film which has a pervasive story line


----------



## grow space (Apr 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> We're all trying to be LSD Lovers over here eh.


 what thats supposed to mean man ?!


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was referring to fear and loathing... and I would be out exploring, but it isn't safe to go out at night. Plus it was raining


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2011)

grow space said:


> what thats supposed to mean man ?!


Trying to rebuke the fact that LSD can be enjoyed in a multitude of states. Whether on the run or sized in on a most captivated movie... Th mind is a powerful tool... you go can no where at all and roam a million miles in your head


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

I want to walk around the city, but be able to be back home the moment I get tired of walking. Physically, I haven't done any of that, but mentally, I've went so much further, and here I am, in my room...

/acidramble


----------



## grow space (Apr 24, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Trying to rebuke the fact that LSD can be enyoyed in a multitude of states. Whether on the run or sized in on a most captivated movie... Th mind is a powerful tool... you go can no where at all and roam a million miles in your head


yea, that what i do in my back yard, staring the night sky and cruising through it....


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been sobering up for about an hour. I wonder why I thought this time would be shorter. If I remember correctly, I was tripping within 40 minutes.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

How could anyone but me make sense of anything I posted after midnight?!? I could spend all day editing the posts to make sense.... but sleep is in order... soon.... I hope ....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

In the case of LSD, it seems presumptuous to attempt to select typical comments for quotation. Literally thousands of reports are in the literature, from early exploratory research, to clinical applications for treatment of autism, of alcoholism, or mental illness, to assisting in psychotherapy and in the dying process, to the adventures of the military in both intelligence and chemical warfare, to innumerable anecdotal tales of pleasure and pain. Dozens of books have been devoted to these topics.


Oh joy.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahah everyone needs to watch
"black dynamite" pretty funny movie 
its on netflix insta que


----------



## NP88 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh that was just great fun! Let's do it again sometime, shall we??


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 24, 2011)

Watch the labrynth, its streamable on netflix and i promise you it is one of the craziest movies ever while tripping...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Watch the labrynth, its streamable on netflix and i promise you it is one of the craziest movies ever while tripping...


 He's long came down from his trip.  But he'll need a new movie next time.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> He's long came down from his trip.  But he'll need a new movie next time.


Ahh damn, my mistake for not reading through the whole thread lol.. Next time for sure. I know youve watched that movie while tripping crypt, what did you think about it?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ahh damn, my mistake for not reading through the whole thread lol.. Next time for sure. I know youve watched that movie while tripping crypt, what did you think about it?


 Labyrinth? I believe we went thru this before.  I wasn't very enthused sober and on psychedelics.  If you are talking about Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## anonymuss (Apr 25, 2011)

bit torr3nt is free, you can watch whatever the fuck you want, no streaming, no limits, no "old titles only" horseshit, no FBI warning to thank you for spending 25 bucks on a blue ray of "meet dave"

people that say they dont "believe" in torr3nts, are usually the ones that have no clue how to get them xD

and *PRiNCESS MONONOkE is best while on mescaline or shrooms. *


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 25, 2011)

anonymuss said:


> bit torr3nt is free, you can watch whatever the fuck you want, no streaming, no limits, no "old titles only" horseshit, no FBI warning to thank you for spending 25 bucks on a blue ray of "meet dave"
> 
> people that say they dont "believe" in torr3nts, are usually the ones that have no clue how to get them xD
> 
> and *PRiNCESS MONONOkE is best while on mescaline or shrooms. *


I agree with you anon ... unfortunately this thread is about ..... access to MOVIES in real time via stream ..... for ease of use ..... under the influence of drugs ...(Acid).
The OP was also interested in viewing this via ... TV ..... and time was running out.

Thank you for your insight.
Perhaps with your wisdom ... you could make a nice post .... with pictures .... showing OUR friends how this is done in SAFETY and *EASE* !
And obviously 'hypothetically' .... as downloading things is illegal !


----------



## NP88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was asking specifically about netflix for my x box. I didn't have time to go to blockbuster, or download anything. This trip was a spur of the moment trip, and I got out of work much later than expected.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 25, 2011)

For future reference and future TRiPz:_*Yellow Submarine*_


----------



## NP88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not a huge Beatles fan, but I have been told that's a great trip movie. I'll probably check it out next time I night trip.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 26, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> For future reference and future TRiPz:_*Yellow Submarine*_


Perhaps in the Future ... we can bring this _thread_ to the Present TIME !


----------

